

Show HN: Share your domain names with friends - bmulligan
http://www.namehub.co/

======
bmulligan
Hey HN, Our team spent the weekend at Startup Weekend Honolulu building
namehub.co, a place to share your unused domain names with your network. Check
it out and let us know what you think!

